

The LeapPad -- a tablet for kids - kenjackson
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/28/leapfrog-unveils-tablet-computer-for-kids/

======
kenjackson
Here's another link with videos of the product:

<http://www.leapfrog.com/leappadtease/index.html>

Their tagline is quite good -- an iPad for you, a LeapPad for them. Given the
physical condition I've seen some of my neighbors iPads are in -- at $100 this
is the best investment they can make.

------
vyrotek
Ok, I'm already sold. My 3 year old has the Leapfrog Explorer and loves it.
I'm amazed at the things she learns form the games. There's only one thing she
loves more than that and its my wife's iPad.

